# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Meshkujt dashurojnë vetëm njëherë

## Dito

Mbase une jam gabim, mbase jo, por di te them qe kjo eshte e vertete per shumicen. Flas vetem per meshkujt pasi nuk mund te konceptoj femren deri ne kete pike. Pra une them qe meshkujt dashurojne vetem njehere me tere forcen e shpirtit dhe mbesin peng per tere jeten te asaj dashurie. Ne rastin me fatlum ata e perjetojne ate dashuri gjithe jeten kur e kane bashkeudhetare ate dashuri per tere jeten, packa se gjate asaj udhe ka alucinacionet e veta. Ne rastin me fatkeq, kur e humbin ate dashuri, mbesin peng te asaj dashurie pasi meshkujt nuk harrojne lehte, dhe gjate ciklit te jetes perkujtojne castet e fuqishme te asaj dashurie gjigande tashme te humbur.
Ne jete shfaqen plot dashuri por vetem njera e ben mashkullin te humbase dhe ti verboje cdo arsyetim. Eshte fakt qe meshkujt per hir te asaj dashurie kane bere sfidat me ekstreme qe mendja e njeriut imagjinon.

Ju si mendoni.

Dito.

----------


## PINK

Cudi me te vertete qe meshkujt dashurojne vetem nje here .
 :sarkastik:

----------


## maratonomak

po vetem nje here dashurojne
=nje femer dashuron 10+10+10+10 here.
nuk eshte e kollajshme per nje femer ti hapi kembet nje mashkulli dhe duhet ta dashuroj qe te mund te beje dashuri me ate .

por nje mashkul eshte nje mashkull dhe mund te fleje me shume femra pa i dashuruar ,
kot sthone
gomar mashkull .
cfare mentaliteti eeeeeeee?
idiotesi ndoshta?

----------


## love_ya

hey s'keni pse beni pergjithesime vetem duke u mbeshtetur ne experience personale. Nuk mund te thuash qe te gjithe meshkujt dashurojne vetem nje here, duket me shume sikur po justifikon pa aftesine tende per te harruar nje dashuri, prandaj nxjerr te tilla perfundime per te gjithe meshkujt. S'ke asnje lloj baze!!

----------


## SaD_BuT_TruE

Odeon je ke fut kot plako, ndoshta ke hapur kete teme per te ngjallur debat.....
Gjithsesi edhe ti vete e di qe nuk eshte ashtu.Nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe nje mashkull mund te kete dashuruar nje femer te vetme, por nuk mund te thuash qe meshkujt ne pergjithsi dashurojne vetem nje here te vetme dhe gjate ciklit te jetes perkujtojne castet e fuqishme te asaj dashurie gjigande tashme te humbur...
Normalisht qe ka forma te ndyshme dashurie dhe si dashuron njeren nuk dashuron tjetren... Per me teper ka ndodhur qe nje mashkull te dashuar dy femra ne te njejten kohe dhe eshte detyruar te zhgjedhe midis tyre...nejse muhabet tjeter ky per temen besoj madje jam i bindur se edhe ti e ke te qarte... Mase kjo e fundit ka lene gjurme ne jeten tende plako dhe normalisht eshte e veshtire te gjesh dashurine serisht per me teper kur mendon historite e kaluara...

----------


## casanovaUK

po vetem nje here dashurojne
=nje femer dashuron 10+10+10+10 here.
nuk eshte e kollajshme per nje femer ti hapi kembet nje mashkulli dhe duhet ta dashuroj qe te mund te beje dashuri me ate .

por nje mashkul eshte nje mashkull dhe mund te fleje me shume femra pa i dashuruar ,
kot sthone
gomar mashkull .
cfare mentaliteti eeeeeeee?
idiotesi ndoshta?
*me kete mendim jam edhe une, ne shtrat kam futur shume goca, dhe anjeren nuk e kam dashur,por vetem 1 goce kam dashur tere jeten dhe ajo ishte shqiptare qe nuk mund ta futja ne shtrat se ishte me zakonet shqiptare dhe prandaj e nderoja edhe e respektoja*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> po vetem nje here dashurojne
> =nje femer dashuron 10+10+10+10 here.
> nuk eshte e kollajshme per nje femer ti hapi kembet nje mashkulli dhe duhet ta dashuroj qe te mund te beje dashuri me ate .
> 
> por nje mashkul eshte nje mashkull dhe mund te fleje me shume femra pa i dashuruar ,
> kot sthone
> gomar mashkull .
> cfare mentaliteti eeeeeeee?
> idiotesi ndoshta?


mfal me leje ke qen noi her femer ti qe e di sa her dashuro? ene kjo puna e thames tkomve sikur ska te boj me temen po nejse... 

mu per menimin tim sme duket sh e vertet kjo qe mashkulli dashuron vetem 1 her, mund te dashuroj me shum ose me pak po sma mer menja vetem iher
nejse menimi im

klejzi
vetlla vet

----------


## YaSmiN

Nje djal ku dashuron dashuron me gjithe shpirt kjo do te thot qe egoismi i tyre per dashurine qe kane per nje vajze eshte teper e fort kurse vajzat jane pak me ndryshe e tregojne dashurine e tyre cdo second cdo min kurse djemt e tregojne dashurine ne menyren e tyre me vepra nje cift i lumut ne kete bote do te thote qe te jen te sinqert me njeri tjetrin sinqeriteti eshte cdo gje ne cift zakonisht djemt nuk e kane kete gje.NiTro_GirL

----------


## diikush

Nuk besoj qe djemte jane specie me vete nga vajzat... :buzeqeshje:  ndryshimet mbase jane me signifikante ne nivelin personal, jo pergjithesues

----------


## GrifshA_

Une them ndryshimi per ceshtjen se sa here njeriu dashuron ne jete, nuk ka te beje me te qenin mashkull ose femer! Ka thjesht te beje me karakterin e personit dhe sa ai person e le veten, qe te dashuroje serish! Mendimi im modest  :shkelje syri: 

UnE!

----------


## Jimy

Per mendimin tim njeriu, DASHURON GJATE GJITHE KOHES QE JETON.

LA VIE LA VRAI

----------


## AngelGirl

Ne mendimin tim si heren e par nuk dashuron asnjeri, por jo qe smund te dashurosh me. Mashkulli dashuron perseri gjithashtu sikur femra por vetem qe mashkulli e ka me te veshtir te bie ne dashuri perseri sesa femra. Ka me pak besim dhe don koh me te gjat qe te dashuroj prap.

----------


## kurkushi

> po vetem nje here dashurojne
> =nje femer dashuron 10+10+10+10 here.
> nuk eshte e kollajshme per nje femer ti hapi kembet nje mashkulli dhe duhet ta dashuroj qe te mund te beje dashuri me ate .
> 
> por nje mashkul eshte nje mashkull dhe mund te fleje me shume femra pa i dashuruar ,
> kot sthone
> gomar mashkull .
> cfare mentaliteti eeeeeeee?
> idiotesi ndoshta?


ti duket se nuk e ke të qartë se cila është dashuria,hapja e këmbëve apo hapja e zemrës?Femra për të bërë dashuri me një mashkull nuk është e domosdoshme ta dashurojë ate fare sepse "bërja dashuri"nënkuptohet marëdhënja sexuale...e për sex nuk është e domosdoshme dashuria e zemrës...se po t`ishte ashtu,nuk do të kishte femra që do të shiteshin nëpër shtëpitë publike...vetëm për sex.(mirë do t`ishte që edhe mashkujt të kishin mundësi të përfitonin nga një profesion i tillë i lindur...por...?...)Femra mundet të bëjë sex me  mashkullin që nuk e don gjithnjë,ndërsa mashkulli jo...se nuk e dëgjon "miku"!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mbase meshkujt jane me mbrapavajtes se femrat, keshtu e kane me te veshtire vendimin dhe perparimin (kurse femrat duket shume here se vendosin me shpejte). Pra mbase me kete parim/aspekt meshkujt veshtiresohen te ndryshojne dhe te bejne perpara.... dhe keshtu kur i len nje femer i mbetet mendja atje (nga njehere edhe nga egoizmi .... pse te me ler ajo mua) dhe nuk bejne dot perpara dhe i duket sikur nuk do dashurojne dot me (megjithese kjo ndodh me te gjithe ne fillim, edhe me femrat, por meshkujt e kane me te veshtire te perparojne). Sipas statistikave ndarrjet martesore lejne me shume pasoja tek meshkujt sesa tek grate....


Sidoqofte, pertej ketyre "profetesive" te kota qe solla, nuk eshte e nevojshme dhe e detyrueshme per dike qe te dashuroj vetem nje here.... Njerez jemi, menje kemi (qe ndryshon).... Cdo dashuri ka vleren e vet, dhe nese nje dite pushoni se dashuruari dike, kurre nuk do pushoni se dashuruari ditet qe ishit i/e dashuruar me te!

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Everteta eshte diku ne mes ' munt te dhemi se  femrat  dashurojne me shume dhe  me  me ndjenja te  forta se  meshkujt 

Arsyja eshte qe  femrat me kete menyre  ralizojne  me  shpejt  qellimet e  fsheura  seksuale 
ndaj tabuve qe  mbisoterojne per femrat  ne kete ceshtje  .

----------


## yummy-girl

> Mbase une jam gabim, mbase jo, por di te them qe kjo eshte e vertete per shumicen. Flas vetem per meshkujt pasi nuk mund te konceptoj femren deri ne kete pike. Pra une them qe meshkujt dashurojne vetem njehere me tere forcen e shpirtit dhe mbesin peng per tere jeten te asaj dashurie. Ne rastin me fatlum ata e perjetojne ate dashuri gjithe jeten kur e kane bashkeudhetare ate dashuri per tere jeten, packa se gjate asaj udhe ka alucinacionet e veta. Ne rastin me fatkeq, kur e humbin ate dashuri, mbesin peng te asaj dashurie pasi meshkujt nuk harrojne lehte, dhe gjate ciklit te jetes perkujtojne castet e fuqishme te asaj dashurie gjigande tashme te humbur.
> Ne jete shfaqen plot dashuri por vetem njera e ben mashkullin te humbase dhe ti verboje cdo arsyetim. Eshte fakt qe meshkujt per hir te asaj dashurie kane bere sfidat me ekstreme qe mendja e njeriut imagjinon.
> 
> Ju si mendoni.
> 
> Dito.


aha se pari Odeon_relax cunat dashurojn dhe nje ndjen nje ke pas per nje njeri sigurisht qe ste del nga mendja po un mendoj si gocat dhe cunat jan njesoj qe dashurojn vetem nje her ne jeten e ture dhe jan ne gjendje te bejn cdo gej per kete dashuri po si i thon asaj jeta vazhdon dhe dit me te mira do vin.....

----------


## Enxhi_Ohio

Kurse une jam e mendimet djemt ose dashurojne shume here, ose asnjehere! Do thoni pse ju?- sepse pas femrave te bukura ata len koken, kurse me te shemtuarat kalojne kohen!!

----------


## green

Kurse mua me duket se te gjitha keto jane thjesht gjera te degjuara andej kendej e hajde tani ti bejme pika referimi per te pasur ato _zgjidhjet gati_ qe sic duket na japin _siguri_ perndryshe s'e shpjegoj dot pse i kerkojme keto (zgjidhje gati) ti kemi per cdo rast.
Cdo gje, edhe ndjenja e te dashuruarit (me forcen, trajtat e saj) eshte shume individuale, shume ndryshe nga njeri person tek tjetri. Pergjithesimet jane mendjelehtesi :buzeqeshje: .
Mund te dashurosh edhe 100 here ashtu sikurse mund te dashurosh dhe vetem nje here apo dhe asnje here. Dhe kjo jo per mangesite e tua, por sepse thjesht varet me c'njerez do te nderpriten udhekryqet e jetes, sa do te lejojne keta njerez te kuptosh, te shtrihesh brenda dhe jashte vetes tende.
Te gjithe keto dashuri, apo keto _perpjekje_ per te dashuruar-kjo nese nuk jemi aq me fat-jane shanse per te kuptuar me teper se kush eshte tipi i njeriut qe vertet te ben te jesh vetja jote me te. Te lidhesh syte me shami, e te qash ne heshtje per nje gje qe mbaroi eshte njesoj sikur te vdesesh. Vertet s'e kuptoj si mund te psheretish e te kesh mall per dicka qe e le te ikte apo qe te la te ikje. 
Dashurove, por nese udhekryqet ndahen - dashuri te tjera me te fuqishme qenka e shkruar te ndodhin (nga ato qe nuk te lene te ikesh cfardo qe te ndodhe). Mgjte kjo eshte thjesht menyra si e kuptoj une :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Albi

> Mbase une jam gabim, mbase jo, por di te them qe kjo eshte e vertete per shumicen. Flas vetem per meshkujt pasi nuk mund te konceptoj femren deri ne kete pike. Pra une them qe meshkujt dashurojne vetem njehere me tere forcen e shpirtit dhe mbesin peng per tere jeten te asaj dashurie. Ne rastin me fatlum ata e perjetojne ate dashuri gjithe jeten kur e kane bashkeudhetare ate dashuri per tere jeten, packa se gjate asaj udhe ka alucinacionet e veta. Ne rastin me fatkeq, kur e humbin ate dashuri, mbesin peng te asaj dashurie pasi meshkujt nuk harrojne lehte, dhe gjate ciklit te jetes perkujtojne castet e fuqishme te asaj dashurie gjigande tashme te humbur.
> Ne jete shfaqen plot dashuri por vetem njera e ben mashkullin te humbase dhe ti verboje cdo arsyetim. Eshte fakt qe meshkujt per hir te asaj dashurie kane bere sfidat me ekstreme qe mendja e njeriut imagjinon.
> 
> Ju si mendoni.
> 
> Dito.



Odeon_relax po te jet se do na jepej mundsia ti rrefenim diku ate nji her dashuri vlla nuk do na dilte jo forumi po dhe 100 forume te tjera..
Ne meshkujt ate nji her qe biem humbasim brenda shum thell dhe nuk kemi sy per dashurit e tjera qe ndoshta do ishin me te bukura se e para 

Po 
Eshte e vertet qe Mashkulli nji her bie ne Dashuri :buzeqeshje: 

ANTENA

----------


## diamant abrashi

"Të tjerë njerëz na duan, të tjerë njerëz i duam e me krejtë të tjerë martohemi"

Dito, e fillova me një thënje që nuk di se ku e kam lexuar por që më ka ngelur në kujtesë. Por konsideroj se njeriu mund të dashurojë më tepër se një herë. Mua kjo më ka ndodhur dy herë në jetë dhe bile e dyta si intenzitet ka qenë akoma më e fuqishme se e para. Dhe vazhdoj akoma të dashuroj me gjithë turbulencat që mund të na i servojë jeta...

Të fala, Diamanti

----------

